# What happened to the very old paracord project thread?



## bowhunter1

So I was digging through old threads and came across the para cord project thread and instead of adding to it I though I would start a new one to see pics of how you guys have progressed in your para cord skills. I just started some simple things tonite here are some pics.
First one is my ar15 pistol with a 71/2" barrel I took the foam off the buffer tube cause it ripped and wrapped it with black para cord.








This next one is the beginings of my next coyote gun I took the upper off my wifes ar just to see how it felt. i plan on doing a paracord sling for this one in the same color.The whole gun will be accented in the tan to break up the black.









SO LETS SEE WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE DONE!


----------



## youngdon

Here is my first project. I put it on my finger to remind myself too learn how to braid with the big boys.


----------



## youngdon

Here is my drag made with a piece of an antler i found while hunting coyotes.


----------



## youngdon

Looks like it was made by a second grader


----------



## youngdon

with a learning disability !!


----------



## 220swift

you got me beat, that's a nice drag. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks 220.


----------



## hassell

Great idea's guys, I've always just used some soft anchor rope for dragging game.


----------



## bones44

That is a great idea Don ! Did you make that on the bus ride ?


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, but it was just a van painted yellow....


----------



## bowhunter1

Don what knot or weave did u use for your drag rig . I was gonna try and make one last night but wasnt sure which knot to use.


----------



## bones44

Bowhiunter, your pic just showed up. Looks great !


----------



## bowhunter1

Thanks bones . I really like the ar's but not so much a big fan of store bought ,I kinda like the ideal of bein able to build one then go out and shoot it to find that it fires flawlessly and is accurate.


----------



## youngdon

bowhunter1 said:


> Don what knot or weave did u use for your drag rig . I was gonna try and make one last night but wasnt sure which knot to use.


I just did a three strand braid(and even that looks crappy) I drilled a hole through the antler and pulled a bit through and braided it,pullee the end really tight and superglued them together stuffed the three loose ends back through the hole and tied them off. I used a welded O ring . I loop it over both hind legs.


----------



## bowhunter1

I am really getting the hang of this ,well atleast I think I am. Here is a coyote drag I did tonite using dark od green and coyote tan. I didnt put a wooden or antler handle on it like Don's or others I have seen online but I think it will still be functional.


----------



## ReidRH

_Its funny you should bring this up, I was looking at my fanny pack today with the intention of adding some cord to it for bringing rabbits and Sqirrels and such out of the woods. The only thing I have made lately are a couple of Bracelets similar to the ones on the Survival Straps website. I wore one the whole time a friend of mine was deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan! I will try to get a picture uploaded and get it on here! The Drags Look Good!!_


----------



## El Gato Loco

youngdon said:


> Yeah, but it was just a van painted yellow....


Thats called the "short bus" buddy. Let's not sugarcoat it!


----------



## ReidRH

It is what it is Eh Chris!!


----------



## youngdon

Oh it was the shortest...


----------



## El Gato Loco

My go-to drag and gambrel. I drag animals around with this, and when it comes time to hang them up for skinning, i just tie a knot in it right above the foot loops and hook onto that. It's actually buried out back right now... still attached to the last bobcat.


----------



## youngdon

bowhunter1 said:


> I am really getting the hang of this ,well atleast I think I am. Here is a coyote drag I did tonite using dark od green and coyote tan. I didnt put a wooden or antler handle on it like Don's or others I have seen online but I think it will still be functional.


Use some metal rings (even small old keyrings work) You don't have to fight to get them off as they just loosen up when there isn't pressure on them.


----------



## bowhunter1

Thanks Don I thought about doing that but it was going so good I didnt want to stop working on it to find rings. I suppose they can always be added thought.


----------

